# Footjoy Pro dry Extreme crew golf socks



## pokerjoke (Dec 9, 2013)

Over the last few weeks as temperatures have tumbled,and my age has gone up,now
fast approaching middle age I have been suffering cold feet during my rounds.
So as I normally wear plain black socks I thought I would invest in a pair of Footjoy
Pro dry golf socks.
As soon as I took them out of the packet I could feel the difference,obviously a lot thicker
than normal socks,and warm to the touch.
Due to the Lycra and Spandex combination of material they are very flexible and extremely
comfortable.
They have a double layering in the heel for extra support to prevent blisters,however I 
don't usually suffer from these so I cant really comment.
The socks really do feel good and are very warm,i think paying a little more for quality
from a top brand can make a difference.
At Â£9.99 a pair not a bad investment if like me you suffer from cold feet.
Of course if your nowhere near 50,or you live up north and are a bit harder than us
southern softies 3 pairs of black socks from primark for a quid should do.


----------



## markgs (Dec 13, 2013)

A review on socks thats funny


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Just get them fitted by a pro, we've had this thread before but worth doing again for all the newbies.


----------

